# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Rrëfehet Nazim Bllaca për Shërbimin Informativ të Kosovës (SHIK)

## Hot Ice

Të nderuar anëtarë të këtij forumi, 
Po ju paraqes këtë temë me  qëllim që të bëhet (edhe pse mjaft është bërë) publike rrëfimi  i Nazim Bllacës ne lidhje me strukturen dhe veprimtarinë e një segmenti mjaft të rendësishem të funksionimit të qdo shteti.
Ndiqeni vet:

----------


## Sherri

Kush SHIK eshte se s'po kuptoj as dhe i gjo?
Behet fjale per SHIK ( Sherbimi Informativ Kombetar i Republikes se Shqiperise ) , SHISH ( Sherbimi Informativ Shteteror i sotem). 

Mos bohet fjale per noi sherbim informativ te Republikes se Kosoves ? Cdo agjent apo ish-agjent denohet me ligj nqs nxjerr sekrete te veprimtarise se tij. Hot_Ice jep me shume detaje se per cfare behet fjale.

----------


## beni33

ku  person  dote   jet   person i  vitit     me  habit   fakti  si   ky  njeri  pranon hapur   te gjitha  kto  vrasje   dhe  nuk  arrestohet    un  jam    skeptik   ne  deklaratat e  keti  personi  ketu fshihet    diqka   shum me  e  madhe   sesa   kjo qe  po  thuhet  ne  ket  video  te  bublikuar  
nuk  esht  aspak  merendesi  se   cilet  persona   kan qen  te   likfiduar   se  pse   disa   qe   vet   pwersoni   i  ceku   qe  jan likfiduar    kan qen  te  njohur   nga    populli  shqiptar    ata    esht  e  vertet   qe  kan qen  bashkpuntor  te   sherbimeve  secrete serbe   ne  kohen e  okupimit   te  kosoves  nga  serbia  por 
spo kuptoj   pse   ku  dul  tash   ne   ket  koh   te   rrefej  per  keto raste   apo   ky  ka  qen  nga  fillimi   ndonje   sherbimi  te  huaj   apo   memir  te   them   ka  qen  person  i  sigurimit  te  atdheut   per  te  cilin   vet  dihet  se  kush e   udhheq     mu  kta  qe  jan  aktiv  ne  kohen e  fundit   por    nejse   ,
edhe   nje     ky  shetit  ne  per   prishtin  shum  lirshem   kety  fshihet  diqka  shum e  madhe   mua  me  vjen shum  keq    per  ket  rast  se  pse   kjo dote  ket  pasoja    shum te   rrzikshme  per  sigurin e   vendit

----------


## Hot Ice

> Kush SHIK eshte se s'po kuptoj as dhe i gjo?
> Behet fjale per SHIK ( Sherbimi Informativ Kombetar i Republikes se Shqiperise ) , SHISH ( Sherbimi Informativ Shteteror i sotem). 
> 
> Mos bohet fjale per noi sherbim informativ te Republikes se Kosoves ? Cdo agjent apo ish-agjent denohet me ligj nqs nxjerr sekrete te veprimtarise se tij. Hot_Ice jep me shume detaje se per cfare behet fjale.


Behet fjal per sherbimin informativ  i Kosoves( i lidhur ngusht me shish) por I lidhur shum ngusht me Struktura te larta te PDK-s( partia demokratike e Kosoves) - qe per "rastesi " gjendet ne PUSHTET

----------


## beni33

gjdo  shtet   ka   sherbimin  secrete dhe  nese  ato   zbulohen    nga   ndonje   person  aj per son   dihet   si mund  te  perfundoj   edhe   amerika    e  ben te  njejten gje  kunder   atyre  qe  kan   sbuluar   gjera te  tila    ne  amerik   donohen me   vdekje   ose  burgim te  perjeteshem   por  ne   ne  kosove    nuk   ja   dim  rendesin  sherbimeve  sercrete  shtetrore   dikush  dote  krenohet  per  ket  video   por   mos   haroj  kta  persona  se  kjo   ngjarje   mund  te  ket   pasoja  shum  te   rrezikshme   per  vendin ton   mos  te  them  edhe    me    destabilitet  te  vendit    sepse   rendesia  e   sherbimit  ekret   esht  shum  me   ndikim   ne  sigurin e  vendit

----------


## Hot Ice

> gjdo  shtet   ka   sherbimin  secrete dhe  nese  ato   zbulohen    nga   ndonje   person  aj per son   dihet   si mund  te  perfundoj   edhe   amerika    e  ben te  njejten gje  kunder   atyre  qe  kan   sbuluar   gjera te  tila    ne  amerik   donohen me   vdekje   ose  burgim te  perjeteshem   por  ne   ne  kosove    nuk   ja   dim  rendesin  sherbimeve  sercrete  shtetrore   dikush  dote  krenohet  per  ket  video   por   mos   haroj  kta  persona  se  kjo   ngjarje   mund  te  ket   pasoja  shum  te   rrezikshme   per  vendin ton   mos  te  them  edhe    me    destabilitet  te  vendit    sepse   rendesia  e   sherbimit  ekret   esht  shum  me   ndikim   ne  sigurin e  vendit


Pajtohem i nderuari beni , ama nuk mund te vrasesh njerez ne emer te popullit vetem per t'i fituar zgjedhjet./  Edhe fundja ktu nuk po dihet kush e ka mir. 
Sa i perket amerikes ti mos u bej merak se ata i kan te rregulluar mir gjerat me ligje e jo sikur tek ne kushdo mund te vritet ne emer te "Idealit KOmbetar"
JO i nderuar, se po te ishte ashtu ( si po duket se eshte) qe kundershtaret e tu politik t'i ndjekesh e t'i vrasesh ne emer te keti ideali ateher kjo do te quhej , madje me keq se KOMUNIZEM.
shiqoje videon edhe nje her ai tipi thot :"Kur u kthye Rugova nga ITalia strukturat e sHIK-ut u destabilizuan.....dhe filluan t'i hiqnin kokat e LDK-s ....sepse ndryshe nuk fitoheshin zgjedhjet qoft ne nivelin lokal apo ne qender."
ai e thot vet dhe nuk e thot se ka deshir se dihet rreziku i ketyre deklarimeve ama e thot sepse don qe mos me vdek pa u zbardh qeshtja (se per i vdekur do te jet)

----------


## dani3

Si duket erdh koha me u dite se kush jan vrasesit e shum personave qe deri me tash nuk asht dite.
Ashtu sikur edhe shum here asht fol ne opinion se pa sgjitha ketyne vresjeve qendron vet Thaqi,tash dul ne shesh,Nazim Bllaca thot se shef e kishte Azem Sylen,Xhavit Halitin,Fatmire Limen etj.te gjith keta bashkepunetor te ngusht te Thaqit.

----------


## ku5htrim

un personalisht mendoj qe ka ndiku shumm siq dihet PDK i pat shum mire punt ndersa pas CD ne do vende as nuk po dihet a fitoj  dhe do vende i humbi por kto kan qen zgjedhje lokale dhe mendoj qe ne zgjedhjet parlamentare( te parakoshme)  ka me ndiku shumm e me shumm

----------


## Guri i Kuq

O kushtrim djali !

Ka ndikuar shumë bile,por jo në ate që ti mendon...
 -Kjo CD, ka mobilizuar deri në apsurd këtë falangë, për vjedhje edhe më shumë se më parë, kur e ku  kanë mundur.
Fatkeqësisht për këtë popullë ,në këto zgjedhje ka pasur kërcnime,dhunë e shantazhe po me ate arsenal që kanë pasur këta gjysmaka, dhe që edhe sot e përdorin këtu e dhjetë vite nën hundët e policisë,EULEX-it,KFOR-it e mos të flasim  të pushtetit...
Paramendoje situaten në Shqipëri,po të kishte Edi Rama në dorë procesverbale të falsifikuara,siç ndodhi në Prizren ,kur zyrtari i OSBE-se Hajdin Gakaj, së bashku me Komisionin Komunal Zgjedhor, falsifikon rezultate e kurgja kërkuj !

Çka mendon ti ,kush i mbronë këta tipa ?

Mjerë ai popull që detyrohet të mbrojë votën e vet prej pushtetit e pushtetarëve !

Ps.Çka i pat mirë punët ky pushtet ?
Me Raportin e Vlerësimit të KE ?!!!

----------


## Llapi

Po si nuk ka ndikue i mobilizoi dhe i fituan shumicen e komunave
tuj i pa po thuajse te gjitha partit neper komuna u bashkuan kunder 
Çlirimtarve te PDK-se e te ndihmuar nga sherbimet e ndyta te ishe UDB-es
PDK beri kualicion me popullin dhe i mundi keto te gjitha me UDB e bllac e qbllac 
Urime PDK

----------


## Llapi

*ÇFARË ZBARDHË "RASTI BLLACA" ?*


Tafil Duraku


Për përcjellës, vëzhgues dhe analistë të vëmendshëm dhe të paanshëm shqiptarë, situata që shpërtheu para disa ditësh në "Kuvendin e Kosovës", e sinkronizuar mirë, nuk qe aspak e befasishme dhe as e rastit. Ai shpërthim i menjëhershëm bombastik "shqiptar", për të satën herë, edhe një herë, i vërtetoi bindshëm opinionet e shumë analistëve të paanshëm shqiptarë, që nuk janë në shërbim të partive "politike" e "patriotike" të "shqiptaro"-titistëve të kuqë komunistë, jugosllavë, që nuk janë në "pushtetet" e "institucioneve" dhe të "institucionalistëve" 'tanë' të viteve të '90-ta, që nuk janë në shërbim të "politikave" të tyre ditore, afatshkurta e faqenxira, kulimoklanore, antishqiptare.


"Rasti" i shumëpërfolur "Bllaca" qet në shesh qëllimet e shumë "patriotëve" shqiptarë, të cilët, gjatë gjithë luftës së lavdishme të UÇK-së, nuk e kanë zbrazur asnjë plumb kundër forcave pushtuese serbo-jugosllave, por, plumbat e tyre "patriotikë" e "atdhetarë" i kanë zbrazur nga pritat që ua kanë zënë luftëtarëve të lirisë dhe të bëries së Shqipërisë  SHQIPËRI, duke shtënë pamëshirshëm në uçkëistët trima, që dhanë betimin dhe luftuan e po luftojnë (shokët e tyre) si luanë për ta bërë Shqipërisë - SHQIPËRI.

Po ashtu, "Rasti Bllaca", qet në shesh qëllimet finale të paci(t)fistëve LDK-ist  "shqiptaro"-titistëve ibrahimrugovistë&Co, të cilët, me paratë e 3%, kanë zhvilluar luftë speciale në kurriz të UÇK-së, për ta përçarë UÇK-në dhe njerëzit e saj, për ta inkriminuar luftën e saj të drejtë e lirimtare. Dhe, për ta parë realisht situatën, shikoni se cilat media pamore e të shkruara i dhanë krah "shqiptar" atij "rasti" ("Rastit Bllaca", pra), dhe, wshtw koha qw opinioni shqiptar duhet ta kuptojë e ta dijë se janë po të njëjtat media (që ndryshojnë valët dhe frekuencat, sipas interesave dhe nevojës së tyre "patriotike" e "politike") që asokohe (gjatë luftës së lavdishme të UÇK-së, pra) u japnin krah forcave reaksionare të reaksionit antishqiptar, LKJ-isto  LKK-isto  LDK-ist.

"Rasti Bllaca", jep për të kuptuar se janë shumë pista të krimit të organizuar, "shtetëror" e "patriotik", që duhet hetuar në hollësi - thellësisht, paanshmërisht dhe kombëtarisht, drejtë, pa anuar sipas hileve "patriotike" e "politike" të "institucioneve" dhe të "institucionalistëve" 'tanë' bërrylaxhinj e hilexhinj të viteve të '90-ta dhe të dofarë "Arb-Zagaricave" të tyre me çorapë "patriotike" në 'fytyrë', pra, pa anuar sipas trilleve e hileve sherrmëdha të "shqiptaro"-titistëve të kuqë jugosllavë&Co të tyre puro zagaresho-"shqiptare"(!)

Ajo që duhet hetuar deri në hollësi shtërruese, veç kriminelëve vrasës, është orkestri, dirigjentët, sinkronizuesit dhe menaxhuesit e "Rastit Bllaca", si dhe ata të prapaskenës së skenës së bërë publike, për t'u zbuluar përfundimisht koka e krimit të organizuar 'shtetëror' "shqiptaro"-titist dhe antishqiptar, në Kosovën e trepushtuar shqiptare.

Situatat e tilla, të krimit të organizuar "shtetëror" dhe "institucional", nuk duhet mbuluar më me asgjë. Nuk duhet mbuluar më, sepse, kurdo që të zbulohen e të zbardhen ato, do të kundërmojnë edhe më rëndë dhe do të kenë pasoja të paparashikueshme e të pariparueshme

"Rasti Bllaca", thënë thjeshtë, është një thikë me dy tehe në kurriz të UÇK-së, në kurriz të njerëzve të saj dhe në kurriz të vlerave kombëtare e shtetërore të shqiptarëve, të cilin "rast" do ta përdorin barabar, si Serbia pushtuese, si fqinjët tanë pushtues, si dhe miqtë e tyre evrondërkombëtarë, sepse, ai brumë që godet vazhdimisht në kurriz të shqiptarëve dhe në kurriz të Shqipërisë  SHQIPËRI, është nëpër "magjet tona", është brumë "shqiptaro"-titist dhe vazhdimisht jep bukë të tillë  antishqiptare.

Krimi i organizuar duhet goditur në vatrën e burimit të tij kriminalogjik, AND-ja e të cilit krim të organizuar, "shqiptaro"-titist, "institucional" dhe "institucionalist" i viteve të '90-ta, është përkatësia LKJ-isto  LKK-isto  LDK-iste. Ata që vranë natën e ditën, me maska e pa to, tërë ditën i vajtonin të vrarët, tok me mediat e tyre "kombëtare" e "patriotike", dhe drejtonin gishtin e akuzës në drejtim tjetër, për t'i fshehur e maskuar gjurmët e krimit "ordiner", LKJ-isto  LDK-ist, "shqiptaro"-titist.

Është me rëndësi të dihet, se a do të hetohet dhe a do të zbardhet plotësisht "Rasti Ballaca", apo, edhe më tej do jetë i pazbardhur plotësisht, për t'u kuptuar se, vërtetë, çfarë zbardhë ai "Rast", të cilin, të huajtë, si "miq" tanë që janë, do ta përdorin për realizimin e interesave të tyre "miqësore", për menaxhimin e krizave në trojet e pushtuara e të copëtuara shqiptare?! (Bah!) Sepse, vetëm në atë mënyrë, do mund ta mbajnë të përçarë popullin shqiptar dhe të copëtuar shtetin e tyre, Shqipërinë  SHQIPËRI.

"Rasti Bllaca", rast se jo mahi, kryekëmbë nën strehën e quajtur Serbi!... Por, ajo që duhet shtruar si pyetje, në gjithë këtë rrëmujë "patriotike", është: A u zgjuan nga gjumi polar strukturat e UÇK-së dhe shoqatat e dala nga vlerat e luftës së lavdishme shqiptare të Saj?!... Është koha kur duhet hetuar e zbardhur plotësisht: Çfarë zbardhë "Rasti Bllaca", në gjithë shtrirjen e tij "kombëtare" e "patriotike"?...

Burojë, më 13 dhjetor 2009

marre nga, dervina.com

----------


## guri79

Ndikimi i CD-s nuk pasqyrohet ne rrenjen a rritjen te ndonje parti politike e caktuar por ndikon ne vet pjesmarrjen e qytetarve ne keto zgjedhje dhe shihet qe pjesmarrja ka qen shume e ulet ( ne raudin e 2t )dhe ky eshte nje sinjal shume i rrezikshem per klasen ton politke !

----------


## Llapi

> Ndikimi i CD-s nuk pasqyrohet ne rrenjen a rritjen te ndonje parti politike e caktuar por ndikon ne vet pjesmarrjen e qytetarve ne keto zgjedhje dhe shihet qe pjesmarrja ka qen shume e ulet ( ne raudin e 2t )dhe ky eshte nje sinjal shume i rrezikshem per klasen ton politke !


po normal qe ne rundin e dyt ka ma pak votues sepse jan vetem dy kandidat  e jo si ne fillim mbi 10

----------


## Llapi

*Telenovela Bllaca  gjueti shtrigash ndaj UÇK-së*

15 Dhjetor 2009
Telenovela Bllaca  gjueti shtrigash ndaj UÇK-së

Ibrahim Kelmendi





Ditët po kalojnë dhe telenovela Bllaca nuk po pushon së terrorizuari qytetarët e Kosovës. Skenari, në dukje i sajuar, tashmë po bëhet gjithnjë e më transparent, sepse, në plan të parë, është fushatë e koordinuar komprometuese e armiqësore ndaj UÇK-së dhe, në plan të dytë, mjet i ndyrë i luftës politike për pushtet, si dhe skenar destabilizimi për Republikën e Kosovës në një situatë kaq të ndjeshme, të brishtë, po edhe vendimtare.

Lufta subversive, diskredituese dhe armiqësore e shërbimeve nacionaliste serbe kundër UÇK-së, nuk është befasuese as kësaj radhe, por befasues janë fortafolësit e saj në Kosovë, siç po e dëshmojnë veten disa media, me zellin e tyre dhe disa individë zevzekë, që po e shpërdorojnë këtë skenar të shpifur në luftën e tyre për pushtet.

Kësaj radhe po i paraqes vetëm disa qëndrime e komente lidhur me këtë skenar, duke u bazuar në përvojën e së kaluarës dhe njohjet e grumbulluara gjatë angazhimit tim.

1. Jam më se i bindur se tipa si krimineli Nazim Bllaca (nëse është e vërtetë vetakuza e tij dhe jo sajesë) nuk kanë qenë pjesëtarë të SHIK-ut, të udhëhequr nga (bashkë)veprimtari i devotshëm e patriot, Kadri Veseli. Pra nuk ka asnjë mundësi të ketë qenë ai pjesëtar i SHIK-ut të UÇK-së. SHIK-ut të mirëfilltë nuk mund ti vishen veprimtari kriminale, ngase në të nuk janë rekrutuar të tillët. Siç e njoh unë bashkëveprimtarin Kadri Veseli, që nga viti 1990, ai nuk do të udhëhiqte SHIK-un që do të ekzekutonte arkiva të gjalla, ish-UDB-shë madhorë, siç qenë kryeudbashët Selim Brosha dhe Ibush Kllokoqi, ngaqë atij do ti interesonin informatat e tyre për infiltrimet e spiunëve serbë në alternativën kosovare, në LPK dhe në UÇK, si dhe këshillimet e tyre profesionale, pavarësisht bëmave të tyre në të kaluarën (nëse kanë bërë, ta zëmë krime, duke mos iu përmbajtur ligjeve përkatëse të KSA të Kosovës). Zhdukja e këtyre dy kryeudbashëve, që i përmend ekzekutori ose bashkekzekutori Bllaca, (po e morëm si të mirëqenë vetakuzën e tij), më së shumti u ka interesuar shërbimeve nacionaliste të Serbisë, që të mos i zbuloheshin spiunët e saj aktivë në Kosovë. Po ashtu, edhe spiunëve shqipfolës të shërbimeve serbe, do tu interesonte vrasja e tyre, nga frika se nga ato arkiva të gjalla do të dekonspiroheshin ata të sojit dhe sorollopit të kamufluar si patriotë e çlirimtarë.

2. Publikimi i sforcuar i rastit bllaca nga disa media dëshmon se ato janë të nxitura kryesisht nga përcaktimi i tyre i kryehershëm armiqësor e hakmarrës ndaj UÇK-së. Është pikërisht kjo fushatë e tyre entuziaste që ma përforcon bindjen se të tilla media komandohen nga kuadrot e dikurshëm të LKJ-së dhe UDB-së; nga pjella e tyre, si dhe nga disa kozmopolitë mjeranë që po u shërbejnë padronëve të këtyre zhurmuesve. Argument kokëfortë për këtë vlerësim është konstatimi i tyre apriori, se krimineli Bllaca ishte pjesëtar i SHIK-ut dhe se nga SHIK-u i ka marrë urdhëratë për të bërë krime. Këto media e bënin këtë me zell dhe vetëkënaqësi, duke e shfrytëzuar rastin për të shfaqur hapur përcaktimin e tyre armiqësor e hakmarrës kundër UÇK-së.

Atyre u ka prirë ky përcaktim që kur është formuar UÇK-ja. Ndonjëherë e kanë shfaqur më hapur, ndërsa në më të shumtën e rasteve paksa më të kamufluar. Në këtë lajthitje ndonjëherë ka rënë edhe ndonjë medie që nuk e kishte përcaktim armiqësinë ndaj UÇK-së, por që nuk e ka përballuar trysninë mediale të zhurmuesve oponentë dhe agresivë medialë që e trumbetonin ag e terr skandalin Bllaca. Këto media nuk u treguan aspak të zellshme, ta zëmë, kur në Pejë u kapën në vepër dy ekzekutorë mercenarë nga Tropoja, të cilët, sikundër edhe krimineli Bllaca, rrëfyen se kanë bërë disa vrasje të ish-ushtarëve të shquar të UÇK-së në Dukagjin, për një honorar prej vetëm 5.000,- eurove për secilën vrasje.

Këto media e kaluan pothuajse në heshtje faktin kur ata dy kriminelë i liroi gjyqtari Ukë Muça, me arsyetim se mungonin provat (sado që në popull flitej se për këtë mungesë provash ai ishte shpërblyer me 150 mijë euro)! Për të argumentuar vlerësimin tim se disa media nuk u nxituan për ta bërë fakt të kryer dëshminë dhe vetakuzën e Bllacës vetëm për të rritur shikueshmërinë dhe lexueshmërinë, por se e kishin mirëpritur krahëhapur rastin bllaca, në rend të parë, për të shprehur tashmë hapur armiqësinë e tyre ndaj UÇK-së, po e ilustroj edhe me një argument shëmbëllimi: Ta zëmë se unë do të sajoja rrëfime para videokamerës dhe do ti shumëzoja në CD, si dhe disa incizime telefonike, ku do të vetakuzohesha se kam qenë pjesëtar i shërbimit pro LDK-së, Sigurimit të Atdheut dhe se me urdhër të Ramë Marës dhe Genc Kelmendit (udhëheqës të atij shërbimi) kam vrarë ish-ushtarë të shquar të UÇK-së. Pastaj këto incizime do tia jepja fqinjit tim Hajredin Kuçit (nëse do të pranonte) për ti plasuar përmes seancave në Parlament. Sigurisht që këto media do të më akuzonin si prodhim të SHIK-ut ose UDB-së. Do të ndodhte kështu, sepse një sajesë e tillë nuk do tu shkonte për shtat në përcaktimet e tyre politike. Për këtë jam më se i bindur. Pra, që nga viti 1993, këtyre mediave nuk u janë dhimbsur njësoj, sikur kur janë vrarë kuadro të LDK-së dhe të UDB-së (të cilët, për bindjen time, i kanë varë kriminelët e shërbimeve serbe për të nxitur huti e grindje midis nesh) dhe kur janë vrarë kuadrot e LPK-së e të UÇK-së (të cilët, po për bindjen time, i kanë vrarë kriminelët e shërbimeve serbe për të shtypur kryengritjen tonë aktive dhe të armatosur dhe për të futur sërish huti e grindje midis nesh). Prandaj, ky lloj angazhimi i disa mediave, fatkeqësisht në përmasa goxha dominuese, as në rastin Bllaca nuk ka qenë aspak profesional, por i dominuar dhe i diktuar nga urrejtja dhe hakmarrja ndaj UÇK-së.

3. Me trishton angazhimi i disa parlamentarëve dhe liderëve partiakë, të cilët i bënë jehonë dhe e mirëpriten rastin Bllaca për ta shfrytëzuar në luftë për pushtet, pa pritur hetimet që kishin filluar qëmoti, në heshtje, EULEX-i dhe organet përkatëse të Kosovës. Gjithashtu më trishtoi qëndrimi pasiv i EULEX-it dhe i policisë se Kosovës, që i lanë aq shumë hapësirë kriminelit Bllaca për të irrituar e neveritur qytetarët tanë. Edhe psikologët dhe psikiatrit e Kosovës nuk mbajtën qëndrim qytetar e profesional me heshtjen e tyre për të komentuar paraqitjet e Bllacës.

Së fundi: Shpresoj se EULEX-i nuk do të bazohet për rastin Bllaca vetëm në të dhënat e organeve të Serbisë (në bazë të protokollit të bashkëpunimit me policinë e Serbisë); Shpresoj se organet përkatëse të Republikës së Kosovës nuk do të bëjnë sehir, me arsyetim se rastin po e shqyrton EULEX-i; Shpresoj se politikanët e Kosovës nuk do ta (sh)përdorin rastin Bllaca në luftën e tyre për pushtet; Shpresoj se rasti Bllaca nuk do të prodhojë armiqësi eksplozive, sidomos ndërmjet anëtarëve fanatikë të partive dhe tifozëve fanatikë të liderëve të tyre!

Duke e mbyllur këtë opinion, shpreh keqardhje për pjesëtarët e familjeve të të vrarëve dhe uroj që ata të mos nguten me urrejtje ndaj ish-ushtarëve dhe eprorëve të vërtetë të UÇK-së, por të presin që të zbulohen kriminelët e vërtetë dhe urdhërdhënësit e tyre për gjitha vrasjet e shumta në Kosovë, të pazbuluara dhe të padënuara. I siguroj ata, me keqardhje, se kjo fushatë e sforcuar e disa medieve nuk po bëhet për shkak se u janë dhimbsur të vrarit, dhe as për të ndihmuar zbulimin e kriminelëve të vërtetë (dorasëve dhe urdhër-dhënësve) dhe dënimit meritor të tyre, por e bëjnë vetëm për të prodhuar armiqësi në mes të shqiptarëve, më konkretisht në mes të krahut të paqes dhe krahut të luftës...

----------


## guri79

Kjo logjik matematikore qe kinse ka pas me shume a me pak kandidat nuk ka asnje lloj ndikim ne pjesmarrje dhe nuk e arsyeton fare daljen aq te dobet te kosovareve ne keto zgjedhje dhe arsye kryesore eshte publikimi i CDs, qe ka per pasoj zhgenijmi i popullsis ndaj klases politke ne pergjithsi.

Kjo CD nuk do ta demton vetem nje oponent politik por me shume se shume gjera jane te nderlidhura.

----------


## Llapi

*Thaçi: Respekt për Zgjedhjet*

Nga Express  më 15.12.2009 në ora 18:52
Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi ka thënë se të gjithë duhet ta pranojnë vulën dhe vullnetin e sovranit dhe se zgjedhjet e së dielës kanë fitues.

“Tash ai proces është përmbyllur. Është me rëndësi që procesin që jemi duke kaluar tani, të ankesave, parashtresave të ndryshme, assesi të mos politizohet dhe të mos ketë ndikime apo pretendime ndikuese”, ka thënë Thaçi.

Sipas tij, duhet t’i besohet “punës së shkëlqyeshme, të cilën e ka bërë edhe Komisioni Qendror Zgjedhor edhe KZAP-i”.

“Kemi marrë një vlerësim shumë të lartë prej të gjitha autoriteteve ndërkombëtare se në Kosovë ka ndodhur një mrekulli e organizimit të shkëlqyeshëm të zgjedhjeve të lira”, theksoi ai.

Sipas Thaçit, nga raundi i dytë i zgjedhjeve ka fituar shteti i Kosovës, partitë, të gjithë kandidatët që janë fitues dhe në këtë drejtim të gjithë duhet të punojnë maksimalisht që të respektohen standardet profesionale të përmbylljes edhe të këtij procesi.

“Duhet të respektohet profesionalizmi dhe assesi të ndodh ndikimi politik në këtë proces, as ndaj KQZ-së dhe as ndaj KZAP-it. Të gjithë duhet ta pranojnë vulën dhe vullnetin e sovranit. Zgjedhjet e së dielës kanë fitues, por kanë edhe renditjen e partive të dytë, të tretë, të katërt... Unë ndihem tepër mirë që udhëheqë partinë numër një në Kosovë”, përfundoi ai.

----------


## liridoni703

Besoj se ne ata te cilet i percjellin me vemendje gjdo dite TV,dhe njerzit te cilet flasin se nuk ka me ndiku ,,

Se koha eshte e till dhe ket mundet gjdo njeri ta verifikoj se per qka ishte qellimi i CD,po ne ket nuk jan te perfeshir vetem Gani Geci e Adem Salihaj,po ne ket cd kan gishte edhe Ramush Hardinaj,Lutfi Haziri etj ket do ta tregoj koha ne momentin e duhur,,

Ket jemi deshmitar te gjithe edhe pak [para ballotazhit se qka menduan te gjithe per ket dhe PDK,ku te gjithe udheheqesit u quan kunder me kualicione me me qka jo ,se keta e kan provuar pushtetin disa vite jemi deshmitar te gjithe se qka kan be per ket popull dhe ket kosove keta vetem kan vjedhe ,kan be krime etj..

Shikoni ne Mitrovice se si ju  zunen klyshet e Ramushit ne zgjedhje,shikoni ne vushtrri e ku jo arriten te shkojen deri ne fshatin dubofce per qka vetem e vetem te bejen krimin e votave te Qytetareve dhe del e thot i ka be pdk,,kur e verteta eshte ne duart e policis se kush ishin keta,,

Shikoni xhipat e Ramushit ne Prizeren gjithe diten e dile edhe at duke ju kercnuar Ramadan Mujes,,

Shikoni Lutfi Hazirin se si manipulon me ambasadat ne kosove dy dite para zgjedhjev ,thot se mos po ndodh diqka e te jen te vedishem,,se keta e kan pregaditur skenarin e till qe te ket gjak derdhje ne keto ballotazhe me Ramushin,keta jan artitektet e te keqes,shikoni Gecin ne mitrovice duke tentuar te vjedh vota ne mitrovic,krimineli,,ramushi ashtu ,,shikoni Isa mustafen se si u perfeshir ne Obiliq duke bajtur njerzit nga prishtina ne obiliq vetem e vetm ta vjedh voten eqytetarev,,
Po une i falenderoj shume Qytetaret e ketyre komunav ne pergjethsi se vertet din ta flersojen gjdo njerin dhe i kan pa me syte e vet keta klyshet qka ishin ne gjendje te bejen..
keta nuk ju intereson shteti po pushteti dhe krimi i organizuar..

Po nuk guxojmi ta lam anesh edhe zotin president se edhe ky eshte i perfeshir ne ket afer ne nje mnyre apo tjeter se e din se qka ben luta edhe ekremi,,

Dauti ne Budisalec e ku jo  me njesi specijale ,e me xhipa me targa te malit te zi
Une po ju garantoj forumista se ndash besoni ndash jo keta jan ne gjendje ta dhezin sante kosoven vetem me fitu keta  me vjedh,,nuk ju intereson edhe kosova hiq

Ramush Haradinaj sot sebashku me Ekrem Lluken i kan bashkpunimin me Kariqet shume te mire,ramushi sot i mban antenat ne Dugagjin te 63.64 etjr per fitime te ti,,ky eshte krimi i kosoves

Ramushi sot nuk eshte ne gjendje ti jap kosoves as gje vetem ti marr..
Shijkoni se qka jan ne gjendje me ba dhe qka banen dy dite pas balotazhit te kkz ne prizren vetem ta  shtremboj drejtesin,,kur aj i kishte numruar votat dy dite me heret tani qka deklaron..
po nuk eshte ky si ja ka dhen fitoren ramadan mujes po jan qytetaret e prizrenit e jo kriminelet...

A e din o njerzi se ne ket afer eshte i perfeshir edhe  nje njeri i njohur per puplikun e ky eshte Rexhep Selimi,,po ky e gjun gurin e  meshef doren..

A e dini o njerzi se qak bahet pas lufte edhe tani ne dugagjine e rrethin nga krimet e Ramushit

Gjithe ato vrasje si kan ndodhur edhe ndodhin sot ne pej pas ketyre qendron Ramush Haradinaj ,,dhe dauti....kjo eshte e vertet pyten ramushin e dautin per shokun e tyre ne burgun e dubraves i cili eshte duke u dergjur qe 6 vite ne burgun e dubraves a interesoeht ramushi a dauti per te a po per familejn e ti te cilet nuk kan as buk me ngren...keto jan klanet e ramushit dhe te dautit

Shikoni o njerzi se qak eshte duke i ber Lutfi Hazirit se si e perdor at per politiken evet dhe eshte ka hyne ky ne krimin e organizuar ,,,
Adem Salihaj ,Gani Geci e tjer...
A e pat o njerzi se qka i  beri shoferit te hysnis se si e shtinen ta gjuaj kerrin me arem dhe e lajmruan ktvn..shikon si e qiten ne kurthe aty ka qen prezent ne at gjuajtje edhe Ramushi edhe Hysnija ne Mitrovice vetem e vetm te fitoj politikishte ,ky eshte KRIMINELI I KOSOVES   E QE 10 Vite pas lufte ku tani me te madhe ju kan bashkangjitur haptas edhe Luta e Fatmir Rexhepi,Ekrem Kryziu e shume tjer...........2009

----------


## Kosovelli

Kemi shume armiqe. Por nuk eshte fere qe gjate luftes ne kosove rajonet tjera te daline e te thrrasine "DRENICA DRENICA DRENICA NE JEMI ME JU" e pase luftese te njejtite njerze (qe kane thirre DRENICA DRENICA DRENICA) ma se shumti po e luftojme. Duhete ta shiqojme ralitetine edhe faktete e mose te komprimentohene njerzite qe kane punuare per kosoven ma se shumti.
Eshte fakte se Thaqi ka punu edhe duhete me u respektu puna e tije, por nese e shiqojme edhe ma shume ralitetine Thaqi ka qene udheheqese i Ramushite gjate luftes (Thaqi he has been born as a lider). njerzite e Thaqite i kane ndimuare Ramushite gjate luftes. e shiqo tani Ramushi i quane ata para mediave rrenca. Nuk eshte kulture te perdorete ajo fjale (rrene) ne vendet publike e para medjave. kurfare trimrije ramushi nuk po bane me ate fjale(rrene). Se teke fundite Thaqi nuk merrete me to me nje fjale tjeter popullore: "NUK BANE ME HI NE NJE THESE ME GJITHKANE"

----------


## Kosovelli

Eshte koha qe te japim komente cdonjeni me koken e vet e jo te partise qe e perkrahim, me par inatin e kishim te orientuar ndaj armiqeve jo shqipetar qe per fate te keq kemi te shumet sidomos ne teritorin ballkanik e tani me formimin e partive politike shqipetare sikur te gjithe mllefin po e shfryjm ndaj njeri tjetrit te mos harrojm se populli thot uji flen e armiku jo andaj mereni para sysh se me ken kufizohen trojet shqipetare e sa TERITORE SOT E KESAJ DITE MBAHEN TE OKUPUARA NGA ARMIQET E PERBETUAR TE SHQIPTARIZMIT.

----------


## Kosovelli

Urime fitorja PDK, edhe pse po mundohen disa huligane te ldk e te aak me manipulu me vota.
Partite tjera ldk aak ldd i kisha shkruare shkurtimishte ldk + aak + ldd = ldal = huligana.
Folni ashtu si eshte realiteti e mose folninga inati e gjelozija:
Kushe ishte udheheqsi i uqk( thaqi), kushe ishte udheheqsi krysore ne rambuje (thaqi), kushe e formoje ushtrine e kosoves(thaqi), kushe e shpalli pavarsine e kosoves (thaqi), kushe e formuloje kushtetutene e kosoves (thaqi), kushe e antarsoj kosoven ne fondine monetare nderkombetar(thaqi).
Thaqi eshte hero i gjalle edhe u mbete ne historine e kosoves pertemire.
Nedimoni keti njeriute te menqure e mose e pengoni se kosova nuk ka pase udheheqes ma te menqure ne keto 500 vitete e fundite. 
Eshte njeri shume i menqure se nuk merrete me thashethanate dhe shpifjeve te tylifare laperave.
DUGI puna ma e rendesishme ne kete bote eshte me kane i sinqerte ndaje vetvetes.
Ramushi e dine vetvene e vet se nuke eshte i afte.

----------

